# Pleurisy? Any relief?



## AmyAnnGoy (May 29, 2012)

Hello all- my DS is 4 and has what my chiropractor described as a rubbing cough- It is very painful and irritating and my poor boy is so sad! Any suggestions for relief? We are all sick over here... We need summer in Michigan ASAP!


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Hope you all are feeling better.


----------

